# Guitar Cleaning Products.



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi all guitar players.

I bought myself a Hagstrom Viking with a Transparent Cherry finish for my birthday back in September.

This guitar is magic. I could instantly play stuff that i had been struggling with before on my old guitar and i can pick songs up quicker too. It has made learning real fun and i am completely besotted with it.

However, i have started to notice the old finger gunk around the frets and finger marks on the finish.

So, do any of you use you car cleaning stuff on your axe or do you use specialist stuff? 

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Like this?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Fender-Meguia...vr_id=&cguid=0fa159b81210a0e201a57a25ff25090c


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

I use Citrus Bling (very sparingly) on the paintwork of my '56 reissue Gold Top.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I used Rainforest Rub on my old guitar to good effect i cleaned it with Surfex (very weak) iirc.

The Hagstrom has a Resinator (read plastic - though it is lovely) Fretboard so it should be ok with a basic soapy mixture.

Forgive me, is Citrus Bling a cleaner or a sealant/wax?

Thanks Shug but is don't think i could bring myself to put Fender products on my baby.

Nothing wrong with Fenders, i know. But i just don't like them. Sorry.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Citrus bling is by rights is a quick detailer however, it can be diluted and used ac clay lube or a glass cleaner. Nice and cheap too!

I'm not a fan of Fender Guitars either, but my amp is a Twin Reverb. Knocks spots off Marshalls, etc.

I've also got a MESA Boogie too - which is the dogs danglies when a Standard LP goes through it.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I've got a 10 year old Laney atm which is loud but a little unrefined.

I'm not gigging standard or anything so it would just be a folly to replace it at the moment.

I have to admit to being sorely tempted by the Blackstar range though.

My boss has a Mesa Boogie with a Blackstar HT-Dual pedal that he thinks is briliant.

I need to re-string soon so i will giv ethe QD route a try.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> I used Rainforest Rub on my old guitar to good effect i cleaned it with Surfex (very weak) iirc.
> 
> The Hagstrom has a Resinator (read plastic - though it is lovely) Fretboard so it should be ok with a basic soapy mixture.
> 
> ...


Made by meguiars. Will just be a licensing thingy with fender to reassure folks its fine to put on their axe.
I've used QD on mine before (just a cheap ernie ball les paul copy tho)


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I know but i just can't do it. I'll just use the regular Meguiars stuff.

It's the same reason i can't buy a BMW i know they are great cars, my dad has one and i can't fault it. But, they are like kryptonite to me, i don't feel the love.

Mind you, i said i'd never have an iPod too. Does this make me shallow? :lol::lol:


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

baby wipes on the neck and strings.....


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

In The Detail said:


> baby wipes on the neck and strings.....


That's just plain wrong................


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

why's that?


----------

